# How cold is too cold?



## darjoe22 (Jan 2, 2013)

It is 15 degrees in New York. What do I need to do for my chickens to keep them safe? They have an enclosed area to sleep in but it's not heated. Does it need to be?


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

nah your good! feathers are the best form of insulation!!! its negative 10 where i am and my chickens withstand-ed the night fine the past 2 nights!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Even up here in Alaska most don't heat their coops. We have weeks where we don't get above 0*f. I still worry too. My coop is insulated and they huddle. Haven't had any issues yet.


----------



## darjoe22 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for your advise. I'm a new "chicken mother" so I'm just worried about them. I did find that on the coldest days they tended to stay inside the enclosed area more do I guess they know what they're doing


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

It's 20 in NJ this morning. Dry cold. Thankfully not a lot of wind. But birds still want to be outside. So I let them. My polish just started laying again after a long vacation since Oct. So 3 eggs a day now.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

-20 here this morning. I think I am going to keep them in and hope it gets a bit warmer out there. Brrrrrrr


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Well tonight my polish decided to roost where it's warm. I put the silkie in the coop with her as he's her sleeping buddy. Good for them! First dibs on the mash and water in the morning.


----------

